# 66 gto exterior trim packages



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm needing a fair amount of chrome for the outside of the car .
Any good resources?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Likely not going to find any type of "Package" as you will find some bits are not available and will have to be sourced as good used.
Ames and I'm sure most vendors sell a good selection of exterior trim and I'll bank that most if not all are coming from the same manufacturers.

Nothing beats original but when you have nothing to start with then the aftermarket is all we have.
Besides some don't wish to break the bank restoring the brightwork on their car.
This has become a very costly portion of the restoration.

This Sports Coupe at the shop had little to no brightwork to start with and is now a mix of New aftermarket, Good Used, and Restored Original.
The bumpers, Side door frame moldings, are refinished used, The front and rear glass, wheel well, Rocker, and trunk moldings are new aftermarket.
Most fit well but some did require fitment adjustments.

I would suggest continuing doing due diligence in researching the aftermarket offerings on fit and finish issues shared online and going from there.

Cheers.


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Likely not going to find any type of "Package" as you will find some bits are not available and will have to be sourced as good used.
> Ames and I'm sure most vendors sell a good selection of exterior trim and I'll bank that most if not all are coming from the same manufacturers.
> 
> Nothing beats original but when you have nothing to start with then the aftermarket is all we have.
> ...


Man thats nice! Looks factory. 
Is that a factory color .
I'm going to have to make a decision on color soon and I was considering going with the coircolor that the car was originally. 
For color it says "gr" on the title . I'm not sure what green .
On this site they are showing 4 that could be considered green .
Also will it increase the value going original color or not so much?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes it is Code K- (REEF TURQUOISE)

Here are the '66 exterior colors;








As you can see there are 3 "GREEN" offerings H, K, & L.
Look at your Trim Tag on the Firewall and it will show you the Paint Code.

Here is the Tag from my '66 LeMANS also a code K car.

















Cheers.


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Yes it is Code K- (REEF TURQUOISE)
> 
> Here are the '66 exterior colors;
> View attachment 149896
> ...


Thanks brother!
My trim tag says "N-N "
So i see the car originally the burgundy color but what does it mean that it was a code "N" car??
And I'm guessing the reason it says gn on the title for the color is because the car is currently in a green apoxy primer so maybe the last guy put green on the title???


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

N-N means it was Burgundy Body & Roof, i.e. not two-tone, vinyl roof, or convertible.
One of my first '66 GTO's was a Burgundy HT, which was a popular color in '66.


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

What have you guys found as far as how much more one of these cars is worth if painted original color vs painting it whatever?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

For me, I'll always look at all original as-built to be more valuable, but this does really apply here.
If you like the Green color palette then that's the way you should go.
Now if the car in question was ultra-low production or some other limited production type car then it's always best to keep it AS-BUILT IMHO.
Cheers.


----------

